# November POTM Nomination Thread



## Nikon Fan (Nov 7, 2005)

Here's the nomination thread for the November POTM...please nominate your three fav shots that are posted in the galleries for this months POTM competition. Please do not nominate your own photos. Nominations will last until the 27th of the month, and a poll will be posted the next day. Let's see lots of great pictures


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 7, 2005)

From Verbal's A Day in Seattle Series:


----------



## Corry (Nov 7, 2005)

"Breakfast" by danalec


----------



## Corry (Nov 7, 2005)

By Omeletteman


----------



## woodsac (Nov 12, 2005)

Refinery by Verbal


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 12, 2005)

mansi


----------



## Alison (Nov 14, 2005)

Adults/Makeup by ndroo:


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 14, 2005)

1. Johnny portrait composite, by the beginning





2.extreme suffering, by mansi


----------



## Corry (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow...looks like B/W is dominating this month!


----------



## Corry (Nov 14, 2005)

And for my final nomination: 

My Dad in Vienna, by Santino


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 14, 2005)

midnitejam.


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 14, 2005)

and my last as well by danalec99:


----------



## Chiller (Nov 17, 2005)

I really dig this shot by icondigital.   Maui Sunset.


----------



## woodsac (Nov 19, 2005)

My 2nd

Homeless Best Friends by Chiller


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 20, 2005)

My pick from Anj. I keep going back to this thread.






Eric


----------



## Corry (Nov 20, 2005)

GOOOOOD PICKS!!!!!!


----------



## clemeys (Nov 20, 2005)

By DigitalMatt

The colors in this shot are amazing!


----------



## clemeys (Nov 20, 2005)

By AlisonPower

This has got to be one of my fav shots in the whole forum.  Wouldn't be suprised if it's already won as I think it's from an old post.


----------



## Corry (Nov 20, 2005)

It is a very good shot, but I think you are supposed to nominate shots taken this month.


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 21, 2005)

by anua


----------



## clemeys (Nov 21, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> It is a very good shot, but I think you are supposed to nominate shots taken this month.


 
Cory,

I looked in the 1st post of this thread and didn't see that requirement.  You said you, "think" - could someone clarify?  Thanks,

Jesse


----------



## Corry (Nov 21, 2005)

clemeys said:
			
		

> Cory,
> 
> I looked in the 1st post of this thread and didn't see that requirement.  You said you, "think" - could someone clarify?  Thanks,
> 
> Jesse



The nominations are for photo of the month, meaning photos posted within the last month.  If I'm not mistaken, Amanda used to put in the dates of the nominations, but maybe she forgot. I will look for one of the old POTM threads to find her wording.


----------



## Corry (Nov 21, 2005)

Yup, looking into older nomination threads, looks like she forgot to state the dates starting with last month...

Nominations must be from photos posted between November 1st and November 30th. 


Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Karalee (Nov 22, 2005)

By Jonmikal.


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 22, 2005)

Another fav of mine is Corina's dream shot.






Cheers,

Eric


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 22, 2005)

*Traci





* danalec99
*





Unimaxium*


----------



## JonK (Nov 23, 2005)

These get my nod:

Mansi





Jeff/fotog





Tuna


----------



## woodsac (Nov 23, 2005)

By Kalee


----------

